# Share your 2008 Controlled Hunt harvest results



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

If you hunt any controlled hunt in Ohio please share your results with us. How is everyone dong so far? 

Here's mine, I was at the Ravenna Arsenal yesterday I didn't get to hunt that much because I'm an escort. We had a disabled hunter and we tried hard to get him a deer. We pushed 20+ deer past him. He ended up with a real nice doe. And it made his day. I didn't work the deer check-in so I do not know kill numbers, sorry. Yesterday was the women's hunt in the arsenal. There were a lot of women hunting and some of us guys as well.


----------



## Bent Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

I'll be in the arsenal on the 8th. Hope I can post a good report!:! 
I hunted it last year with my wife and we saw nothing in our zone. We were on the west end. 

Bill


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I was back again last Sat. It rained in the morning and there wasn't much shooting. I did not see any deer in the morning. At 12:30 I packed up and headed in to help at the check station. The sun came out and I saw several deer while I was driving back. Most of the deer that day were shot in the afternoon after the rain had stopped, and the sun came out.


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

Anybody have any reports?
I'm going to Ravenna on Saturday & can't wait!


----------

